# Kung Fu Ferret vs Irritated Fern



## Negrek (Jan 16, 2017)

[size=+2]*Kung Fu Ferret vs Irritated Fern*[/size]



> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* one month
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*Kung Fu Ferret's active squad*

 *Geb* the male Turtwig <Overgrow>
 *Ah Muzen Cab* the male Weedle <Shield Dust>
 *Fenrir* the male Poochyena <Quick Feet>
 *Cupid* the male Woobat <Unaware>
 *Apollo* the male Ponyta <Flash Fire>
 *Chang'e* the female Goldeen <Water Veil>
 *Bellona* the female Jangmo-o <Overcoat>
 *Serqet* the female Skorupi <Sniper>


*Irritated Fern's active squad*

 *Albert* the male Chikorita <Overgrow>
 *Furball* the female Meowth (Alola Form) <Pickup>
 *Looter* the female Cutiefly <Honey Gather>
 *Knes* the male Ekans <Intimidate>
 *Puck* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form) <Snow Cloak>
 *Two* the male Ralts <Synchronize>

1. Kung Fu Ferret sends out
2. Irritated Fern sends out and attacks
3. Kung Fu Ferret attacks


----------



## Negrek (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh dear, I completely forgot about this. :X DQ warning for Kung Fu Ferret!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 17, 2017)

I haven't seen Irritated Fern online for quite some time, to be honest.

EDIT: In fact, he/she/it/they haven't been online since I posted my challenge.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 18, 2017)

Yup. If you don't want to continue the challenge, then we can ask Irritated Fern if they're still interested, and if we don't get a response, then the battle's over.

Or you can send out and wait out the DQ time for Irritated Fern.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 18, 2017)

Ask irritated fern.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 31, 2017)

Since there's been no reply from Irritated Fern, I'll close this now. No prizes.


----------

